# Ich brauche euren Rat ;)



## HackebeilHarry (28. Juni 2017)

Hi zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem günstigen und möglichst guten PC.

Kennt jemand den SHop one.de? Sind die gut?

Habe hier einen Rechner gesehen der mir gefallen würde:

Ausstattung: 

 *Prozessor:* Intel® Core™ i5-7400 (4  x 3.00 GHz / 3.50 GHz)
 *RAM:* 8 GB DDR4 SDRAM 2133 MHz
 *Festplatte:* 1 TB HDD
 *Grafik:* NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX™ 1050 Ti 4 GB GDDR5
 *Mainboard:* Gigabyte GA-B250M-D2V
 *Betriebssystem:* Microsoft Windows 10 Home 64Bit

       Der PC kostet 649€.

PC wird dann fertig montiert mit WIndows 10 ausgeliefert.

Ich bin Gelegenheitsspieler und habe vor überwiegend Shooter zu zocken.
Mich interessieren aber auch die aktuellen Titel wie MWR oder BF .

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Juni 2017)

Kommt darauf an was für Shooter und was für einen Monitor du hast. One.de ist schon in Ordnung und der PC klingt auch vernünftig zusammengestellt. Aber für ein aktuelles Battlefield ist der halt schon ziemlich an der Grenze.


----------



## Loki4785 (28. Juni 2017)

Ist der Prozessor i5 7400 schwach?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an was für Shooter und was für einen Monitor du hast. One.de ist schon in Ordnung und der PC klingt auch vernünftig zusammengestellt. Aber für ein aktuelles Battlefield ist der halt schon ziemlich an der Grenze.


 Jein. Für die Grafik&co ist der PC, wenn man nicht unbedingt höchste Details will, ganz gut geeignet, aber im Multiplayer-Modus wäre es besser, wenn man eine Achtkern- oder Acht-Thread-CPU hätte. UND der Core i7-7400 hat einen relativ geringen Takt, ist halt der günstigste Core i5.

Battlefield 1 schafft die GTX 1050 Ti auf Ultra(!)-Details mit 45 bis 55 FPS - allerdings mit einem Core i7, siehe hier Tests zu Pascal Kapitel 1.4


Wenn es einen ähnlichen PC geben würde, der einen Ryzen 5 1400 oder noch besser 1500X bietet, was theoretisch möglich sein müsste, weil die beiden CPUs ähnlich viel wie der Core i5-7400 kostet, wäre der PC auf jeden Fall besser geeignet. Noch besser wäre natürlich ein Ryzen 5 1600 oder 1600X, die kosten aber ca 50-70€ mehr als ein i5-7400, und ein Core i7 sogar 130-170€ mehr.


*edit*  der Core i7-7400 ist nicht "schwach", aber er hat von allen modernen Core i5-CPUs den geringsten Takt, nur der i5-6400 hat noch weniger. Und er hat 4 Kerne, pro Kern ein "Thread". Für Gaming wären aber 8 "Threads" besser, u.a. da wegen der Spielekonsolen, die 8-Kern-CPU haben, immer mehr Games auf mehr als 4 Kerne optimiert sind. Und die Ryzen-CPUs oder die Core i7-CPUs können pro Kern 2 Threads bearbeiten, so dass die mit 4 Kernen quasi Acht-Kern-CPUs sind. Kosten dann halt was mehr, wobei AMD eben schon zu einem Preis, der dem i7-7400 entspricht, so was bietet.


----------



## HackebeilHarry (28. Juni 2017)

Danke erstmal für die Antwort ??????

Also Brauche ich mindestens i7 oder Ryzen.
Das schöne bei dem PC ist das der zusammengebaut und mit Win 10 ist.

Und der Preis ging auch noch...
Dann muss ich weiter gucken.

Ist Battlefield das anspruchsvollste Spiel?
Also von den Shootern meine ich.

Wäre es für MWR genauso grenzwertig?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2017)

HackebeilHarry schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die Antwort ������
> 
> Also Brauche ich mindestens i7 oder Ryzen.


 "brauchen" nicht, aber du hast Vorteile UND hättest dann nen PC, dessen CPU für sicher 6-7 Jahre super reicht, so dass du per Grafikkartenupdate alle (je nach Anspruch) 2-3 Jahre auch viele Jahre lang alle Games auf "hohen Details" spielen kannst.



> Das schöne bei dem PC ist das der zusammengebaut und mit Win 10 ist.
> 
> Und der Preis ging auch noch...
> Dann muss ich weiter gucken.


 wie gesagt: THEORETISCH müsste es ja einen PC geben, der statt der Core i5 einen Ryzen 5 bietet, da es da 2 Modelle gibt, die nicht mehr als der Intel kosten.



> Ist Battlefield das anspruchsvollste Spiel?
> Also von den Shootern meine ich.


 nein, Battlefield hat eine sehr gute Engine, die auch auf "mittel" schon sehr gut aussieht und nicht so viel Leistung braucht. Im Singleplayer wird BF1 auch mit dem Core i5 sehr gut laufen. ABER im Multiplayer hat es sich gezeigt, dass eben die CPU eine Rolle spielt, weil da unabhängig von der Grafik einiges berechnet werden muss. Es wird sicher nicht so sein, dass BF1 dann nur ruckelt oder so, aber es kann halt manchmal Nachteile geben.  Andere Shooter brauchen wiederum mehr Grafikpower, aber ein Core i5 reicht locker auch für Multiplayer.

ABER ein besserer Prozessor wäre eben wie gesagt eine Investition für viele Jahre. 




> Wäre es für MWR genauso grenzwertig?


 Das ist das Remaster von Modern Warfare? Das läuft sicher problemlos. Gibt es da überhaupt auch einen Multiplayer-Modus?


----------



## HackebeilHarry (28. Juni 2017)

Ja den Multiplayer Modus gibt es und im Nov erscheint MW2 was ich auch gerne spielen möchte.

Ich hatte eben was gelesen wo der i5 7400 im Spiel besser abgeschnitten hat als der Ryzen 1400 aber das sagst du ja auch weiter oben.

Kommt halt drauf an was man will...
Mittlere Einstellungen würden mir auf jeden Fall schon reichen bei bf1


----------



## HackebeilHarry (28. Juni 2017)

Habe immer gedacht AMD Prozessoren sind Mist und hängen Intel weit hinterher


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2017)

HackebeilHarry schrieb:


> Ja den Multiplayer Modus gibt es und im Nov erscheint MW2 was ich auch gerne spielen möchte.
> 
> Ich hatte eben was gelesen wo der i5 7400 im Spiel besser abgeschnitten hat als der Ryzen 1400 aber das sagst du ja auch weiter oben.
> 
> ...



der i5 ist je nach Spiel schneller, aber der Ryzen profitiert halt, wenn ein Spiel mehr als 4 Kerne/Threads nutzen möchte. Der Ryzen 1400 ist wiederum auch der langsamste, der 1500X wäre schon ein Stück besser. 

Die Frage ist halt, ob du nicht lieber ein WENIG mehr ausgibst, damit der PC auch deutlich länger eine gute Basis bietet. Nicht, dass du in 3 Jahren schon nen neuen PC bzw. Board, CPU und RAM brauchst, weil der Core i5 für die dann neuesten Games nur noch sehr schwach geeignet ist. 


Aber der Preis bei dem PC ist halt schon ziemlich gut. zB der hier bei mifcom https://www.mifcom.de/gaming-pc-ryzen-5-1400-rx-560-2gb-id6014?configurator  wenn du da als Grafikkarte eine GTX 1050 Ti nimmst, was man machen kann, kommt man auf 719€ OHNE Windows. Und bei one gibt es nen Ryzen 5-PC mit GTX 1050 Ti, der 800€ kosten soll... 


Wenn du nen PC selber bauen könntest, wäre das hier drin:
CPU Ryzen 5 1500X für 175€
Mainboard zB B350M PRO-VDH für 75€
RAM 1x8GB DDR4-2400 für 60€
HDD zB von Seagate 1000GB für 45€
Netzteil Be Quiet System Power 8 400W für 40€
Gehäuse	Sharkoon VG5-V für 35€
Graka zB Zotac GeForce GTX 1050 Ti OC Edition 150€ 
Windows 10 für 90€ oder per eBay teils auch deutlich günstiger als key.

Das wären dann 670€ zusammengerechnet mit der "teuren" Windows-Variante. Mit nem leisen CPU-Kühler 20-30€ mehr. Und das Mainboard und Netzteil wären auch schon ziemlich gut, kein "Billigkram".


----------



## Loki4785 (28. Juni 2017)

Mit dem windows für 90 oder 100€ ist schon wahnsinn.
Man kann doch immer noch umsonst das Update auf 10 machen oder?
Dann könnte man doch ein billiges 7ner kaufen.

Mit dem key habe ich keine ahnung wovon soll man den booten wenn man keine cd hat?


----------



## MrFob (29. Juni 2017)

Loki4785 schrieb:


> Mit dem windows für 90 oder 100€ ist schon wahnsinn.
> Man kann doch immer noch umsonst das Update auf 10 machen oder?
> Dann könnte man doch ein billiges 7ner kaufen.
> 
> Mit dem key habe ich keine ahnung wovon soll man den booten wenn man keine cd hat?



Ich glaube das kostenlose Upgrade gibt es nicht mehr (man moege mich korrigieren falls ich falsch liege, bin aber ziemlich sicher, dass das nur fuer ein Jahr ging oder so).

Bist du zufaellig mit einer Schule oder Uni oder so verbunden (Schueler/Student oder so). Viele Lehrinstitute bieten ueber ihre IT einen Service, wo man sich das aktuelle Windows kostenlos ueber deren Lizenz aktivieren kann. Falls du da eine Anbindung irgendwo hast, lohnt es sich mal in der Richtung zu recherchieren.

Ansonsten, wenn du einen key hast, dann kannst du Windows runterladen und dir einen USB Stick einrichten, mit dem du den Installer booten kannst. Anleitungen dazu findest du sehr einfach ueber google (wahrscheinlich direkt auf Microsoft's Seite irgendwo).


----------



## Spiritogre (29. Juni 2017)

Jupp, das kostenlose Update ging nur für ein Jahr, gilt also schon seit einem Jahr nicht mehr. Allerdings gibt es eine Möglichkeit es dennoch zu bekommen, ob man die mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren kann ist allerdings jedem selbst überlassen. Wenn man angibt man ist behindert, dann ist es weiterhin umsonst. 

Ich selbst würde wohl bei einem heutigen Gaming-PC so knapp 1000 Euro einplanen, damit es was dauerhaftes, vernünftiges ist. Dabei auf jeden Fall 16GB RAM und eine SSD (mind. 256GB) sowie 2TB HDD. Aktuell würde ich bei der CPU auch zu einem Ryzen greifen, mind. zum genannten R5 1500x allerdings wohl eher ein R7 1700x, der mit ca. 350 Euro doch noch einiges mehr Spieleleistung bietet. Der 1800x wäre mir dann schon wieder zu teuer.
Als Grafikkarte eine Radeon 580, allerdings aktuell vielleicht auch noch auf Vega warten. 

Ein Monitor wäre in dem Preis nicht enthalten, da würde ich noch mal 250 - 300 extra für einen 27 Zoll Full HD mit MVA Panel einplanen. Oder mehr, wenn eine höhere Auflösung besser gefällt, allerdings muss dann auch eine stärkere Grafikkarte ran.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2017)

@MrFob und Spiritogre: *Windows soll man angeblich immer noch problemlos upgraden können *- das wird von MS nur nicht mehr "offiziell" weiterhin verkündet. Das mit dem "behindert" ist Unsinn. ^^  Die Frist ist zwar OFFIZIELL abgelaufen, aber es geht immer noch. Man sollte/muss aber direkt Win 10 installieren, dabei dann den Win7-Key eingeben. bzw was heißt "aber": das ist ja schließlich noch besser, als wenn man es "upgraden" müsste  

Siehe auch: https://spacepc.de/windows-10-upgrade-noch-immer-kostenlos/ 

Allerdings sind auch viele Win10-Keys sehr günstig per eBay zu haben. 


und @Spiritogre: nicht jeder hat ein so hohes Anspruchsniveau wie du. Zum einen was die Gamingleistung angeht, zum anderen was den Monitor betrifft. Millionen Spieler haben "nur" nen PC, der dem oben genannten mit ner GTX 1050 Ti entspricht, und es reicht denen völlig. MIT wäre es zu wenig, aber vielen anderen nicht. Und die weite Mehrheit der Gamer hat simple Full-HD-Monitore mit 24 oder 27 Zoll für 130 bis maximal 200 Euro und sind voll zufrieden. Vor allem jemand, der nen PC für bis zu 700€ sucht inkl. Windows, wird 100 pro keinen Monitor für 250€ oder mehr kaufen wollen/können...   


@Loki: man kann sich mit dem Media Creation Tool von Microsoft Win 10 runterladen und auf eine DVD oder einen USB-Stick "brennen" lassen, mit der/dem man dann installieren kann.


@HackebeilHarry: AMD war bis ca April/Mai hinten dran, wenn es um CPUs geht. Die FX-CPUs waren sehr stromfressend, und bei der Leistung im Schnitt deutlich unterhalb der Intel Core i5-CPUs. Dafür kosteten die dann seit nem Jahr auch nur noch 110 bis 150€, die Intels eher ab 170€. Aber mit denen neuen Ryzen-CPUs ist AMD wieder dabei. Die sind zwar ein wenig schwächer bei gleichem Takt im Vergleich zu Intel, dafür aber auch preiswerter.


----------



## HackebeilHarry (30. Juni 2017)

@Herbboy danke für den Tipp mit dem Media Creation Tool. Da werde ich mich direkt mal dran geben solange das so günstig ist.
Ein Key für Win 10 kann ja kaum verfallen.

Windows 10 Professional Win 10 Pro 32/64 Bits Produkt Key Aktivierung Online 885370920857 | eBay

Wäre dieser Key für 32 oder 64 Bits?
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe ja.

Danke für die Aufklärung mit den AMD und Intel Prozessoren. Es ist in meinem Fall auch genauso, dass mir ein FULL HD Monitor für 100-150€ vollkommend reicht. Bei einem guten Multiplayergame kommt bei mir die Grafik auch nicht an erster Stelle muss ich sagen.
Das Spielgefühl muss einfach stimmen die Grafik ist Zugabe. Ich fand auch Counter Strike immer geil aber aktuelle neue Titel sind halt interessant.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2017)

HackebeilHarry schrieb:


> @Herbboy danke für den Tipp mit dem Media Creation Tool. Da werde ich mich direkt mal dran geben solange das so günstig ist.
> Ein Key für Win 10 kann ja kaum verfallen.
> 
> Windows 10 Professional Win 10 Pro 32/64 Bits Produkt Key Aktivierung Online 885370920857 | eBay
> ...


 vermutlich hast du da die Wahl, evlt. musst du beim runterladen  von Windows 10 dann schauen, dass du die 64Bit-Version nimmst, falls man die Wahl hat. Du musst dabei drauf achten, dass du nicht den Punkt "für diesen PC runterladen" oder so ähnlich wählst. Es muss aber nicht Windows 10 "pro" sein, du kannst auch ne normale Version nehmen.




> Danke für die Aufklärung mit den AMD und Intel Prozessoren. Es ist in meinem Fall auch genauso, dass mir ein FULL HD Monitor für 100-150€ vollkommend reicht. Bei einem guten Multiplayergame kommt bei mir die Grafik auch nicht an erster Stelle muss ich sagen.
> Das Spielgefühl muss einfach stimmen die Grafik ist Zugabe. Ich fand auch Counter Strike immer geil aber aktuelle neue Titel sind halt interessant.


 gut wäre halt vor allem im Multiplayer mehr als 60 Hz und optimalerweise auch G-Sync, aber das würde teuer werden...   und die Mehrheit der "Gamer" hat trotzdem "nur" 60Hz und kein G-Sync, denn da es nun mal teuer ist, kann sich das nicht jeder leisten bzw. eine gute Grafikkarte hat da erstmal Vorrang


----------



## xCJay (1. Juli 2017)

> Ein Key für Win 10 kann ja kaum verfallen.


Naja diese Keys die da für wenige Euros aus eBay verkauft werden stammen aus dubiosen Quellen. Meist geklaut aus China. Die werden ganz gerne mal gesperrt, wenn Microsoft ne Banwelle macht.

https://www.golem.de/news/windows-u...d-sperrt-50-000-product-keys-1412-110937.html


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2017)

xCJay schrieb:


> Naja diese Keys die da für wenige Euros aus eBay verkauft werden stammen aus dubiosen Quellen. Meist geklaut aus China. Die werden ganz gerne mal gesperrt, wenn Microsoft ne Banwelle macht.
> 
> https://www.golem.de/news/windows-u...d-sperrt-50-000-product-keys-1412-110937.html


  dieses "meist" stimmt allerdings nicht. Die stammen meistens eher aus Quellen, wo zB ein Firma viele Lizenzen hat, aber nicht alle braucht. An den Wertungen der Shops kann man auch gut sehen, dass viele der Händler absolut seriös sind und auch nen neuen Key zusenden, falls ein Key mal gesperrt wird.

Vlt aber eher nen Shop nehmen, der 20€ nimmt, als einen, der verdächtig wenig nimmt.


----------



## hibana (5. Juli 2017)

Habe auch nen Key um 2.83 Euro von einem Händler in Ebay gekauft hat weit über 10k Gute Bewertungen und mit dem Media Tool klappte alles Problemlos


----------

